# Triplets: To pull or not to pull?



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

One of my does had triplet girls on March 13th, so they are 11 days old at this point. Doe is an excellent mother, very protective and concerned. However, these three girls all look thin to me. They are lively and bounce all over the place, but their sides all look a bit hollow all the time. Mom does not have a big udder (boer) and it changes between which two eat at the same time and which eats after them. They are now 11 days old.
Another set of trips born a few days later looks much healthier and their sides are never hollow in appearance. Mom also has a bigger udder.
On what criteria do you base the decision to pull one of the kids to bottle feed? I know it would be tough to pull to a bottle at this point, but would be willing to try. Do I just tough it out with them looking thin until they begin to eat some grain with mom? It's no one doeling getting left out. They are all three the same size and eat as frequently. No runt. Thanks!
Edited to say that, unfortunately, mom has a 1:1 teat structure so only two eat at once if that matters. Somebody always has to wait.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

What about instead of pulling one you just try supplementing them all. Try to go out with a bottle and split it between them. If you can't use goat milk I would use whole cows milk. My little bottle baby this year is getting a milk mixture. I take a gallon of whole cows milk and pour out 1 and 3/4 cups and put into our human drinking milk then add 6 oz evaperated milk and 1 cup buttermilk. The reason I add those 2 is for fat so don't buy any reduced milk. The fat will help them grow. My girl gets 20oz. 3 times a day but tomorrow she is going down to just 2 feedings. I also warm it up but I am guessing you knew that. She was born January 25th so i am getting closer to weaning her. It may be a struggle at first getting them onto the bottle. I use a goat nipple and a mt. Dew bottle. I don't know where to get the nipple bc the breeder gave it to me. I would assume Jeffers has one online. I think it would be easier to do that then try to decide which to pull and have it be upset and lonely.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you checked to see if.. she has milk or has any weird looking milk or if she has any heat to her udder ?

I would maybe pull one...if you aren't wanting a buckling or the one that is genetically faulted... if you have one...... try 2 on her and see if she can handle them better than the 3....
Or... you can try to supplement feed the kids and maybe mom.. will pick up on her milk more.... Is she a FF? 
Maybe slowly increase her grain if she isn't getting very much... are you feeding her alfalfa ....and is she drinking plenty of water?



> On what criteria do you base the decision to pull one of the kids to bottle feed?


 Well... I pick the kid up and feel the tummy and if one has an empty feel.... I'd supplement feed....



> Edited to say that, unfortunately, mom has a 1:1 teat structure so only two eat at once if that matters. Somebody always has to wait.


 That's when I love my 2x2 teated moms.... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you guys! Supplementing may not be optional because there mom is the spastic one of the herd, terrified of people (still). Babies are learning that from her so I can't see all three coming to me for a bottle. Oh, the torture!  I did check each teat after delivery and milk streamed well from both, but not since. I can do that today! They do come away with milky mouths from both sides.
All three are girls and no obvious defects yet, so I'll probably let my daughter take her favorite. Our nubian is mass producing for quads (has twins) so I will see if we can use her milk first before cow milk or a replacer. Thank you! :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Stall them at night and then you can easily catch them to try the bottle. I've found supplementing to be effective in these cases


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm supplementing quad boys. I had no trouble getting them to take a bottle (they were hungry) at two weeks. Once they learn you are going to feed them they will definitely come running to you, so it might be hard at first (what Stacey said sounds good) but it won't be hard for long. I give them some milk twice a day, it takes no longer to feed all of them, even one at a time, than it does to warm up the bottles in a bucket of hot tap water.

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.... with Stacey and Jan..... good luck with those kiddo's... :hug:


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you all! :grouphug: I will stall them tonight, try to give them some tonight, and then feed them again in the morning. Supplementing twice like this will be enough? I love that with my work schedule!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If you supplement it will give you more time with the doe and the kids and could pay off in the long run because then you may end up with 4 friendly goats instead of one friendly bottle baby. I would say 2 times a day will be enough.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

That's true, Roger. This doe now lets me get within two feet of her as long as I don't look at her and keep a sideways stance (closer if my back is to her). I used to not be able to get within 20 feet. Progress, but she's still spookey. I don't want her babies to be that way. 
It's easy to catch everyone at night because they put themselves in the barn.


----------

